# Hawaii building codes



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Decades ago, I had a pal who lived there... long gone from there by now.

( Terrific view, BTW. )

FYI, these towers are overwhelmingly concrete. 

So back in the day the authorities thought that nothing could burn them up.

They came to realize otherwise.

Fire sprinklers have been mandatory for decades, now.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

The original 26 story MGM Grand in Vegas didn't have sprinklers in in the casino or restaurants. An exception was granted to the sprinkler requirements as it was said they areas would be occupied 24 hours a day.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Last night I looked on my computer at the various jobs I have done at Marco Polo over the years. - 26th floor- bid a remodel in 2012. Didn't get the job. I wonder if that was the one............................


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

active1 said:


> The original 26 story MGM Grand in Vegas didn't have sprinklers in in the casino or restaurants. An exception was granted to the sprinkler requirements as it was said they areas would be occupied 24 hours a day.


Not like there could have possibly been any other forces at work in Vegas....:innocent:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> A 36 story has no fire sprinklers? That's beyond insane. I don't care how old it is.


Associated story:

https://www.americasfreedomfighters.com/2017/07/15/news-hawaii-good/


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Not a good thing!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd say that is a rough one, can't imagine a door to door search for victims.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Very sad!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> Very sad!


More so than outside main disconnects?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

“We could see smoke billowing out already and the ground was scorched outside the stairwell,” 32nd floor resident Patrick Williamson told The Associated Press, adding he and his sons, ages 10 and 12, evacuated when they smelled smoke. “I feel worried, concerned and a little angry,” he said. *“For the fire to get this out of control is a little suspicious. Either the fire department was late in response* or there was something going on in that unit. Either way one wonders what happened and I feel a little bit less secure living in the building.”

This guy is an idiot....

You made the decision to live in a multi-story multi-family building that did not have fire sprinklers, yet he feels the need to call out the FD whose members are risking their lives to save people and possessions, putting some of them in the hospital. 

That guy deserves a "Class Act" award.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not like there could have possibly been any other forces at work in Vegas....:innocent:


On another note , I just watched "Goodfelows" today for the 160th time


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> On another note , I just watched "Goodfelows" today for the 160th time


Did you get the point of that movie?















Never trust an Irish mobster.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Did you get the point of that movie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No , other than it very much reminds me of the neighborhood 
I grew up in...oh and I SWEAR , Jimmy two Times ("I'm gonna 
go check the papers..check the papers")...yeah I swear this guy 
moved here in the 70's.:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> No , other than it very much reminds me of the neighborhood
> I grew up in...oh and I SWEAR , Jimmy two Times ("I'm gonna
> go check the papers..check the papers")...yeah I swear this guy
> moved here in the 70's.:laughing:








I don't think it's possible, some of the guys from that neighborhood move to the Sandusky area in 1969 when they were banished. They would have had to be back in Brooklyn for the robbery in December of 1979.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> On another note , I just watched "Goodfelows" today for the 160th time


Casino is the one set in Vegas and is fairly accurate.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Casino is the one set in Vegas and is fairly accurate.


Casino and God Father (Michael Corleone) seem to have some 
similarities as well (Moe Green & Hiram Roth)


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> Casino and God Father (Michael Corleone) seem to have some
> similarities as well (Moe Green & Hiram Roth)


Well they are all based on real people.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Well they are all based on real people.


Right...Hey if you haven't seen the movie about Danny Green , this
was a very good flick..

Danny Green was an Irish mobster in Cleveland during the days I 
was growing up. I remember the all the local news back than about
car bombs going off etc...

It's worth watching.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> Right...Hey if you haven't seen the movie about Danny Green , this
> was a very good flick..
> 
> Danny Green was an Irish mobster in Cleveland during the days I
> ...


What's it called?

I have very little experience with Irish mobsters other than knowing a couple Westies when I was working in NYC years ago.


----------

